# 1966 Batombile



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys Here Is one of my 1/25 Batmobiles I am Working on.Got another in the build up process.There is more Bat-Stuff in my Photo Album.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

They all look very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice work, it looks great! Can you tell us about the buildup?


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

im impressd with all your work. you are an inspiration:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Guys. Spencer, your Batmobile build up is amazing! This Car has a Jimmy Flintstone Body. The Bottom is from the Futura Kit with added Leaf Springs and other under carrige details added.The interior is from the Futura as well as the glass.The wheels are from a Fireball 500.Its painted with automotive paints, top coated with several coats of future.Pin striping was done by hand.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks! Wow, that pinstriping looks excellent - I would've guessed it was taped or decals considering how straight & clean it looks. I'm collecting parts to do another one, from the later "batfuzz" years.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spencer1984 said:


> Thanks! Wow, that pinstriping looks excellent - I would've guessed it was taped or decals considering how straight & clean it looks. I'm collecting parts to do another one, from the later "batfuzz" years.


 Please post pics of it when your done! Love to see it. Love all your Batmobiles!High Regards.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looker. Love that shine! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Sure looks nice. I modified a Futura once. Had lots of trouble finding the correct add-ons for it. Turned out kinda crap. Then learned that somebody was selling them and also a 1/25 version. I got 2 of them with a set of add-on parts. One is completed, I painted it semi-gloss black. As for the other one I'll paint it like yours, very glossy black, it looks much better with that color. My next project will be a stock Futura. It will look nice beside my '66 Batmobile.

It's kinda funny to talk about the '66 Batmobile 'cause I was watching tonight Batman The Movie. I'm also recording (on DVD) all the episodes from the TV Land channel. Back to the Batcave Robin!!!!!! .......................


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks better than the real thing!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks better than the real thing!


 Thanks again for the Kind words fellas! That car was a pleasure to build. Still is the Best Batmobile. I have another one finished that I will be posting pics soon. Again Thanks!


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Very impressive! :thumbsup: It's so realistic!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

what color did you use for the pinstriping?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Jafo said:


> what color did you use for the pinstriping?


 Hello. For the pinstripping I used orange. I believe thats the most accurate. Some guys use red, I thought it was too dark. Again thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Impressive work! I picked up a Flintstone Batmobile at Wonderfest, at his recommendation I also bought the last issue of _Amazing Vehicular Model_ which has a good detailed-with-pictures article about building and super-detailing the Flintstone version that should prove real helpful down the road.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Impressive work! I picked up a Flintstone Batmobile at Wonderfest, at his recommendation I also bought the last issue of _Amazing Vehicular Model_ which has a good detailed-with-pictures article about building and super-detailing the Flintstone version that should prove real helpful down the road.


Hello. If you are talking about the issue with Chop's Batmobile,Yes it is very Informative.What I did was to gather as much info as possible. I downloaded LOTS AND LOTS of images of the original 66, AS IT LOOKED IN 1966. I am a stickler for the details. I love that car!Keatons car(89 Batmobile) Is very close.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> Hello. For the pinstripping I used orange. I believe thats the most accurate. Some guys use red, I thought it was too dark. Again thanks for all the kind words.


That's the same question I had about the car! I think you've got the right color there. Looks dead on! :thumbsup:


----------

